# Looking for a good networking group to launch my business



## Sandra (15 Oct 2004)

Hi, I have just started my business supplying canvas paintings and would like to know where I can find the right market to sell these. It is too expensive to advertise in the Golden Pages and people cant see my work there. I have heard there are many networking groups which tout for eachother on a weekly basis but they meet at 7am in the morning which I cant do as I have the little one. Are there any evening groups and how much are they? I have been quoted 7-800euro pa with some? Any references would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Oct 2004)

*Re: Looking for a good networking group to launch my busines*

Hi Sandra

I don't know if a business network group would be the right way to do it. Exactly what is the business? Are you selling works of original art to businesses? Or are you selling them to art lovers? How is it different from any other artist who sells their paintings through galleries or on Merrion Square or wherever?

Brendan


----------



## Sandra (16 Oct 2004)

*They are not art*

They are canvas pictures where people can theme their homes out eg kitchens with a plaster type 3D effect Coffee mug, Salt and Peppers. A Bedroom themed with the same effect, maybe a sunset and a romantic  setting etc etc. Not many places are supplying the same ones that I have. I thought I would benefit from meeting people in a networking group where I can have them putting the word out about my collections.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Oct 2004)

*Re: They are not art*

My understanding of business network groups is that they are useful for selling services which other businesses need e.g. photocopiers, IT services etc.

If your market is the home consumer, I would have thought that the Irish Countrywomen's Association type organisation would be a lot more effective, a lot more fun and a lot cheaper. 

Brendan


----------



## rainyday (16 Oct 2004)

*Re: They are not art*

Or find a local shop selling home decorations or nice furniture and get them to sell your stuff on commission.


----------



## Arty (18 Oct 2004)

*Looking for good networking group*

Hi Sandra,
You should consider a website for your canvas paintings. Something very simple with plenty of photos and prices of your work. This could be your window onto the wider world and you would not be just relying on supplying locally.


----------



## graham (18 Oct 2004)

*This might interest you*

I had been looking for a networking group for a long time but none interested me as they were on at strange times and you are expected to turn up every week which is a bit difficult for anyone starting or running a business. 
Two weeks ago The Hub was launched in Renards by Gerry Ryan himself. It is hosted on the last Friday of every month from 7pm to 11pm. The best thing I liked about it was that, rather than a group of 25-30 people looking out for eachother during the week , this has its own members only website.
When you join you have your own Hub password for logging on and searching for whatever you need from web design, finance, personal trainers, interior design etc etc.. As far as I know there will be a maximum of 1000 business' and only two of the same business are allowed to join. It is €500+vat a year which is very reasonable compared to €700+ or what it costs for local paper advertising. This includes a good night out every month, meeting people, having fun and there is also prizes such as trips to Paris, New York and the Grand Prix for all members who turn up on the night. 
I have just sent my application in so I cant comment on that side yet but im sure with 1000 companies, who all have employees, the business everyone gets will be vast. Worth checking it out if there is a place there for you. www.thehubnetwork.ie or Lloyd Barber 086 3817011. Best of luck


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Oct 2004)

*Re: This might interest you*

I must say that this Hub thing doesn't sound remotely interesting. 

A big fee up front.
Launched by Gerry Ryan _himself_
Spot prizes 
No indication of who the members are (until after you have paid your fee) 
An exclusive membership

Brendan


----------



## extopia (19 Oct 2004)

*Re: This might interest you*

With you there Brendan. That advertisement for The Hub didn't do it for me either. Hopefully the writer doesn't advertise his copywriting services on The Hub. €500 PLUS VAT i.e. €605 a year. Gotta be kiddin' me! The yellow pages is cheaper and has more choice!


----------



## jister (19 Oct 2004)

*The hub*

Having read this thread "The Hub" sounds like it is just another method of advetising.

1000 members by $500 = 0.5million, thats a lot of dough for a website and a few nights out.

Maybe askaboutmoney should consider setting up a networking area, and charge people say 100€ to advertise professionally in that section?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Oct 2004)

*Re: The hub*

Hi jister

There is a services and product promotion area in the Members' Area on the Small Firms Association website, but there are very few posts. 

It's an interesting idea inviting businesses to promote their business to business services on Askaboutmoney? If I had a question about choosing a phone system for example,  and I saw a company answering the question well on Askaboutmoney, I would certainly give them a ring. The idea could also be applied to Homes and Gardens. If a named tradesman answered questions well, I would certainly give him a call.

Brendan


----------



## Sandra (20 Oct 2004)

*re*

Thats a great idea.. So why dont you start it up?? Then that way people would have an ebay type reference form people who used these business.. Great idea for AAM users!!


----------



## capaill (21 Oct 2004)

*Re: AAM Business Network*

Brendan

I think that the above is a good idea.  On a personal level AAM has been a great resource for me to manage my finance and also provided invaluable research for me when starting my own business.

I have used the services of a number of companies mentioned on this site, e.g. labrokers.  I think a section whereby businesses can get a reference/recommendation for a supplier of a particular product or service would be great.  

C


----------



## jister (22 Oct 2004)

*Business section*

I have a small business and I would love to be able to say "I sell XXX" everytime the subject of what I sell comes up on this site.

I would have no problem paying a reasonable annual fee for this type of service.

Small businesses would also be able to advise people in other parts of the country about a product, without being biased.

EG a plumber based in Cork could be relied on to tell a person in Dublin what they should be paying for a particular job when they will not be doing it themselves.

As somebody else said some type of feedback system along the lines of Ebay would work too.


----------



## rainyday (23 Oct 2004)

*Re: Business section*

Any such system would need to limit recommendations to registered users only to avoid spamming and spoofing.


----------



## Johno (26 Oct 2004)

*Re: Business section*

I have been invited to join a business referral organization called BNI.   www.bni.com

Does anyone know anything about this group. Sounds OK and have spoken to 1 or 2 members. Up front annual fee of €600

Appreciate any comments.

Johno


----------



## graham (27 Oct 2004)

*re*

I have been to the BNI meetings. All depends on what type of business you are in as you are relying on people to spread the word about your business. The early start is also a downside. I had been looking for a business group for over 6months and found [broken link removed] to be the best around. Your business is there 24/7 for all company members to access. The second night since launching is this friday 7pm @ Reynards. Worth popping in and having a look. Try them all and see what suits you before jumping in and spending money. Best of luck!


----------



## Johno (27 Oct 2004)

*Re: re*

Thanks for that graham.

John


----------



## Jabber (9 Nov 2004)

*any more info on thehubnetwork*

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone had anymore info on the thehubnetwork.ie and how it went in Renards....
Also anymore thought on starting an online network group from this website


----------



## Ocras (10 Nov 2004)

*Re: web design*

_Advertising not permitted_


----------



## Uncle Albert (17 Nov 2004)

*Networking*

I was recently invited to a local network called Southside Business to Business.  It is run in the National Yacht Club, Dun Laoghaire.  Business is exchanged on the night and I made an excellent contact on the night.  

Check out www.southsideb2b.org.

I was invited by Thomas & Co and I'm sure you can email ciaran@dublin.com for the next meeting date.

Good Luck !!!!1


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Nov 2004)

*Re: Networking*

A few people have suggested setting up some sort of informal network on Askaboutmoney. It's probably more feasible now with the mandatory registration.

If someone thinks that it is really, really a good idea, would they like to spend some time specifying how it might work? How abuse would be avoided. Would it apply to business to business only or business to consumer. Would it involve much work by AAM moderators? 

You can either post it here or email your proposal to me at burgess7@eircom.net

Brendan


----------



## Ocras (30 Nov 2004)

*Re: Networking*

Personally reckon that the concept is a great idea. However, judging by the frequency of posts and replies (low in comparison to some other forums) in the Askaboutbusiness section, it might become a washout too early.

Some suggestions; 

1.Promote the Askaboutbusiness section and when it's more dynamic, build up the network group from it? 

2.Allow "plugging" within the Askaboutbusiness section only, which may well attract more users and contributors? We're all big boys and know what's what. Entrepenurial spirit would definately visit if they felt there was a possibility of also promoting their venture.

3.As we are all registered, encourage PM's and their existence. I have recieved some and sent some already.

Just thoughts...............


----------

